# Glätten von Handgezeichneten Linien



## modstyle (23. September 2002)

hi !

gibts in photoshop eine möglichkeit linien, die man z.b. mit der maus zeichnet zu glätten, da diese ja sehr zittrig aussehen ?!

wäre das auch auf gescannte zeichnungen anwendbar ? 

für eure hilfe wär ich euch sehr dankbar ...

mfg

modstyle


----------



## Sovok (23. September 2002)

wär schön wenns sowas gäbe... aber bei zeichnungen isses meist wichtig schon vorher mit edding oder finelinern vorarbeit zu leisten


----------



## nanda (23. September 2002)

zur korrektur würde ich einfach mal versuchen:
1. gauß´scher weichzeichner, bis unebenheiten verschwunden sind und dann
2. unscharf maskieren

bringt ganz brauchbare ergebnisse. grobe schnitzer würde ich aber vorher manuell korrigieren. 

das problem bei der o.g. vorgehensweise könnte sein, dass ein paar details verloren gehen. wenn du mit den einstellungen ein wenig experimentierst (weniger weichzeichnen), kannst du aber das ergebnis optimieren.


----------



## Mythos007 (23. September 2002)

Auf diese "Smoothoption" warte ich auch schon eine Weile;
Ich hoffe, das Adobe dies bei der neuen Version von 
Photoshop berücksichtigen wird  ..

Nun zu Deinem Problem - also - ein eigene Funktion gibt es
in Photoshop leider nicht - du könntest jedoch die umrisse
mit dem Pfadtool erstellen - ist zwar ein wenig arbeit aber
naja - besser als nix 

Bei Zeichnungen empfehle ich sowiso immer ein Grafiktablett!

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Johnny (23. September 2002)

hi, da du gerade was von grafiktablett sagtest, was ist ein grafiktablett?


----------



## Sovok (23. September 2002)

http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/produkte/graphire2/index.asp

zieh dir die flash animation rein... dann weisstes *g*

einfach gesagt... n grafiktablett is n elektronisches blatt papier mit nem elektronischen stift


----------



## Johnny (23. September 2002)

ok, danke. Mal schauen 

//edit:
ztztzzt... ich dachte immer, dass wäre eine Funktion bei Photoshop 
Der name war mir wohl nicht geläufig...
//edit


----------



## modstyle (24. September 2002)

*thx ! *

hehyo leutz !

danke erstma für die hilfe leute ... das is natürlich sehr schade, dass es sowas nich gibt aber ich werde eure tipps berücktsichtigen ... 

also ich hab rausgefunden, dass es in fireworks so eine funktion gibt, die hab ich auch getestet und die is total geil ... also wenn ich mit ner maus ne total krumme und zittrige linie zeichne und das tool gewählt habe, was automatisch glättet sieht es total geil aus ... 

was kostet denn ein gutes grafiktablett ?

noch ne frage an *nanda*: hast du das tribel in deinem userpic selbst gemacht ? ... wenn ja wie hast du das angestellt ... also hast du es mit photoshop gemacht oder nen bild gemalt eingescannt und die von dir beschriebene methode angewendet ?

mfg

der onkel mod


----------



## nanda (24. September 2002)

grundsätzlich gehen die meinungen, was ein gutes grafiktablett ist, weit auseinander. dies betrifft sowohl den hersteller als auch die größe.

ich benutze ein wacom graphire 2 (ca. 90 EURO). wacom ist einer, wenn nicht sogar der marktführer. auf dem graphire ist die zeichenfläche nur A6. den meisten ist das zu klein. mir reichts völlig. ich hatte auch schon mal ein intuos 2 A4 (ca. 500 EURO), war mir aber dann zu groß. ich denke, für´s hobby reicht das graphire 2. vielleich einfach mal bei ebay vorbeischauen (achtung: schnittstelle beachten). 

apropos tribal:
solche großflächigen geschichten mache ich meistens mit dem pfad-werkzeug. die form bekommt man auch mit der maus hin. punkte, die aus der reihe tanzen, werden einfach gelöscht oder in die reihe gerückt. mit dem pfad-werkzeug werden vor allen dingen die rundungen schön smooth. das bekommst du mit anderen werkzeugen kaum hin. 

meine oben beschriebene methode musste ich nicht anwenden. meistens verwende ich die methode, wenn pixeltreppen im bild sichtbar sind.


----------



## ephiance (24. September 2002)

in illustrator gibts ne glätten funktion.weiss nicht ob die euch reichen würde dafür


----------

